
Uber and Lyft don't cover their cost of capital and rely on desperate workers - Osiris30
https://boingboing.net/2016/04/15/uber-and-lyft-dont-cover-the.html
======
greenyoda
As per HN guidelines: "Please submit the original source. If a post reports on
something found on another site, submit the latter."[1]

The original source is:

[http://www.ianwelsh.net/the-market-fairy-will-not-solve-
the-...](http://www.ianwelsh.net/the-market-fairy-will-not-solve-the-problems-
of-uber-and-lyft)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

